# Links de interés, sobre kits de mecatrónica y micromotores.



## Quyque82 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hola. Como hace unos días miré el proyecto de un carrito con control remoto hecho con un cd y piezas de coche de juguete me interesé en hacer uno pero al no disponer de las mismas piezas pensé en comprarlas y todavía busco. Por eso la iniciativa de que vayamos aportando páginas web de cada país en donde vendan componentes mecánicos (engranajes, micromotores, etc..) para que algún día todos nuestros proyectos de robótica y mecatrónica puedan hacerse realidad.

Yo he encontrado esta web que tiene un variado surtido de componentes y kits electrónicos y micromotores, así como también kits solares y de energías renobables. Todo para nivel didáctico muy sencillo de entender. (Espero sirva de interés).

http://fadisel.es/educativo-cebekit/micro-motores_P_322.aspx


----------



## verogirl (Sep 20, 2010)

este es un link que me lo pasaron unos compañeros del colegio hace un tiempo, tal vez les guste
tiene kits tecnicos interactivos de varios temas!

http://www.mathworks.com/programs/techkits/techkits_multiple_response.html


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 20, 2010)

Buen aporte, GRACIAS


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 21, 2010)

Este link lo puso alguien del foro hablando en un tema de este foro y tiene muchísimas piezas muy interesantes para la mecatrónica:

http://www.pololu.com/


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 22, 2010)

Otro link muy muy muy interesante con cosas sorprendentes para electrónica:

http://www.micropik.com/pag_leds_lcd_display.htm


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 23, 2010)

Motores DC de gran potencia, Baterías y otros equipos para la robótica.

http://www.electricscooterparts.com/batteriespc.html


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 24, 2010)

Más cachibaches y kits para electrónica. (En España)

http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/index.php?cPath=53&osCsid=dde0b16b902dd10d24ff568d3a61a2dc


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 25, 2010)

Para los que buscaron en el buscador "links de interés" y no encontraron había ya un tema que hablaba de esto por "proveedores":

Aquí hay muchos links de interés, sobre todo, para residentes en Argentina (no tanto de España).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/apartado-proveedores-9109/


----------

